# OK I was naughty again.....



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

It was worth it though......

i only went and got a       

Cant believe it, I am in shock - 7 years of waiting for this!!!

also on the plus note my ohss hasnt got any worse.

ok feeling a little crazy now and dont know what to do with myself!!

Nic who is feeling very much   at the moment


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

well done hun luv jo xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nic

Woohoo       

Fantastic news

have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Love Emilyxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

OMG NIC THATS FANTASTIC

So happy for you babes !!!!! You must be over the moon!!! So chuffed    

Hey,we can be on the bun in the oven thread together   hopefully along with kelly(endo) eh??!!

Kelly x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]CONGRADULATIONS[/fly]

Well done NIC u must be on cloud nine  
Have a happy and heathly 9months
Kelly yea i wont complain about that lol 

Love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations nic!!!! 

Have a wonderful pregnancy

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!! *   

    ​


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Congratulations Nic.

                                     

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy

Ali
xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

[fly]BFP[/fly]

thats wicked news nic  im soooooooooo happy for you xxx

 your all leaving me behind now    but i'll catch up 

take care of yourself babe and enjoy every moment, you deserve it 

love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh my god! I knew it!! WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                             

YAY!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Fab news!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!

        

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond!!

x x x​


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Nic wonderful news well done 










Sending you lots of sticky glue

Sara xxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS 

That's great news....
Enjoy it....
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hiya Nic
Well done Nic on your BFP.  Am soooooooooo pleased for you hun!! 
Make sure you take it easy for the next few months.
Hope to god we all follow suit!!!
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you all so much. Honestly I wouldnt have made it through this cycle without all your support so THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU, hope you all get what your deserve - which is some big fat juicy BFP's. You are all stars!

Still not sunk in! I keep looking at the test to make sure the lines there (and did a digital one also just so i had something that said the word PREGNANT on)

Clinic are begging me to go in for a scan tomorrow, they are worried as the ohss hasnt got any better that I will need draining etc   

So looks like Im off to london for the day tomorrow, suppose I needed to pick up some more of the lovely cyclogest anyway.

Honestly people will think Im pushing my belly out but Im not.

The suffering is worth it to have got a  

Hope its sticky one!

Nic


----------

